

Mark Zuckerberg Was Once One of CNN's '10 People Who Don't Matter' - 80ProofPudding
http://mashable.com/2014/10/15/zuckerberg-doesnt-matter

======
no_future
>Linus Torvalds

>Steve Ballmer

>Reed Hastings

>Mark Zuckerberg

What imbecile wrote this?

